# Fruit Flies Enclosing at the Bottom



## Mvalenz (Apr 17, 2013)

I have been noticing that my Fruit Flies have been enclosing (I think that is what it is called) on the bottom of the culture. They are not climbing the sides so much. When they do this it covers the food and it soon crashes with food still at the bottom encased with a layer of old eggs cases on top. Does anyone know how to correct this?


----------



## Tony C (Apr 17, 2013)

How is your humidity? Dry conditions will cause the flies and maggots to stay low.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 17, 2013)

Do you have something for them to crawl on? The maggots will still do their stuff, but you wont get that many hatchings if the pupae is cover to much. Mist the culture a little and see if that helps.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 17, 2013)

I have coffee filters in there with them. It has been right around 65% humidity in my apartment. Is that too low?


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey it worked. I misted the inside and they are all crawling to the top. Thanks everyone.


----------



## garin33 (Apr 18, 2013)

In general: crawling too high, too much humidity. At bottom, too dry.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds good, that usually works for me, a misting makes them seek air and gets them up and about.


----------



## TheOtherSpecies (Apr 19, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Sounds good, that usually works for me, a misting makes them seek air and gets them up and about.


Nice tip! I've never had this problem but if I do I won't forget!


----------

